# Friday Brunch, Best Value



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys

Where is the best value Friday Brunch at this time of year. we don't care about the food as long as there is something to nibble on, just lots of drink..

I know there is lots of places to choose from , but where is busy an cheap


mayotom


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Double Deckers
Waxy's
Nelson's (new - at Media Rotana in Tecom)


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Waxy's AED85, proper bacon and sausages, decent choice of roasts....


Oh and 5 drinks, keep so you can get hammered on 10 beers and stuff yourself with bacon sarnies all for the princely sum of AED170. From 12-6 (I think, i don't normally make it much past 4....)

Double Deckers is AED165 for 4 hours of "free" booze and a decent selection of food, it's OK, but I still prefer Waxy's where it also gets somewhat overrun by scantily clad and drunk young ladies after around 4pm.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nelson's has gone up to a massive Dhs 139! 

12.30 to 4.00pm. Buffet and all you can drink. That includes spirits, a couple of wines, but the only beers are pints of Heineken or bottles of Amstel light.

-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Nelson's has gone up to a massive Dhs 139!
> 
> 12.30 to 4.00pm. Buffet and all you can drink. That includes spirits, a couple of wines, but the only beers are pints of Heineken or bottles of Amstel light.
> 
> -


Nelson's is in Tecom? (near the Millenium Hotel?) I think I drive right by there to go to the Crystal Bar at M. Might just have to stop in, if that is where it is!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Nelson's is in Tecom? (near the Millenium Hotel?) I think I drive right by there to go to the Crystal Bar at M. Might just have to stop in, if that is where it is!!!


That's the one. In the Media Rotana just after you turn into Tecom. It is a pub basically, but does pretty good fish & chips. 

-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> That's the one. In the Media Rotana just after you turn into Tecom. It is a pub basically, but does pretty good fish & chips.
> 
> -


Thank you so much!! I will have to try it out since it is literally at my back door.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Are there any "late" brunches? Like ones that start at 3/4pm?

After beginning at midday, i'm usually in a cab home by 8. I'd like to stay out a bit later!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JW Marriot's in Deira goes from noon to midnight....

I once made it to 7pm.... (The rest of the night is a blur...)


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

rock n roll! thanks cappo


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

*boys will be boys*

just joined the forum and this is the first thread i read - its like a boys boarding school bathroom debate!! ............. I like the way you lot think - cheap, but thinking none the less!!


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Can you add this to things i like about Dubai


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

what cheap but thinking expats??


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

hipflask said:


> Can you add this to things i like about Dubai


Already there.


----------

